# Highest youve paid for a bottle?



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats the most youve paid for a bottle?The most ive paid so far was $40 but i know some of you have probably paid 20 times that much.[][8|]


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2011)

$1.86


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 19, 2011)

A lot.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 19, 2011)

I paid $400 cash for a one of a kind local amber blob beer, that is attic mint. Most I have ever spent on a bottle, or ever will probably. Never told my parents about that one, since I was 18 at the time of doing this. The guy I bought it off of, I have been told paid somewhere around $1000 to get it, and he was clearing his stuff out.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 19, 2011)

Most I've paid for a bottle (to keep) was 125, for stoneware 325.00. I've spent more on bottles I knew i could resell for hefty profits, and far more on items for my collection of ancient and medieval weapons. I'd rather have an original halberd, Roman plumbata point, or other wicked implement of death than a bottle of equivalent value any day of the week, and I'd much rather expand my bottle collection by digging, when possible. If I had lots of cash the tune being sung would likely be different, though. And I'd have lots more halberds [].


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 19, 2011)

$34 for a honey amber German beer. I don't spend too much on bottle, I just wait for the good deals to surface and then I jump on them.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2011)

I paid $1000 for a local blob beer that is the only example of its kind known to exist, and was glad to be able to get it. This bottle was found in the 1950s, and spent about 35 years in its original finder's collection, then another 20+ years in another collection before I acquired it. It's just an 1880s aqua tall blob, but it is the most "legendary" bottle from my area. No collection of Lewistown sodas and beers can be truly complete without it, so I had to have it.

 This blob has a bruised lip, several dings and was dredged up out of the river nearly 60 years ago. It's a beautiful kind of hideous [] My two iron pontiled Lewistown sodas, both mint, were not quite as expensive. Show me another unknown/one-of-a-kind early Lewistown soda or beer bottle, and the green stuff will fly to get it into my collection. The only local bottles I won't throw good money at are later crown tops and milks.  ~Jim


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sure some won't want to tell you how much they spent for privacy reasons.....but I'll tell you that I plan on spending $125.00 for a scroll flask since the chances of me digging one in Northern CA are next to nothing. I'm quite jealous of the historical flasks that you guys on the East Coast get to dig.
 So to add one to my antique cabinet is going to cost me.....but that's okay as I really, really want one!

 Doug


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 19, 2011)

Intresting topic, I noticed that some of the serious collectors havnt said anything. You know who you are.....lol Me? I spent a $1000 on a ink. The guy was nice enough to let me have a peyment plan. Took a year to pay it off. He is a forum member and has done it for me more then once. 

   Seen some large cash change hands at the Baltimore show....Was at a Stoneware auction where one guy spent nearly $100,000 in one day on stoneware.


----------



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan on paying up to $140 on a local hutch at the Jackson bottle show if i can find one there.[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: PrivyCheese
> 
> Intresting topic, I noticed that some of the serious collectors havnt said anything. You know who you are.....lol Me? I spent a $1000 on a ink. The guy was nice enough to let me have a peyment plan. Took a year to pay it off. He is a forum member and has done it for me more then once.
> 
> Seen some large cash change hands at the Baltimore show....Was at a Stoneware auction where one guy spent nearly $100,000 in one day on stoneware.


 I dont get why someone wouldnt want to say how much they paid?..Do they think we're gonna steal their bottles or something?[8|]


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I dont get why someone wouldnt want to say how much they paid?..Do they think we're gonna steal their bottles or something?[8|]


 Some people don't want to hear that they're crazy for spending alot of money on a bottle, and others don't think it's any of your business what we do with our money...[]


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 19, 2011)

The amount of $$$ one spends has little to do with the level of enjoyment one gets from a given bottle.  I've spent some pretty substantial sums but I get just as much of a kick adding to my labeled and embossed VT medicine collection ten and twenty bucks at a time.  At the very highest end of the market (50K plus) the air is relatively thin but there are a startling number of collectors willing to shell out $1000 or more for their collections.  In the end, two rules apply.  First, and most importantly, buy what you like.  Second, if you are hoping for a given bottle to increase in value over time, buy the very best (single) bottle you can afford at the given moment.  It helps if said bottle is mint and of national (rather than regional) interest.  I of course break that second rule every time I open my wallet for a VT medicine but that's the crazy collector in me placing desire before sensibility.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2011)

I spent $200,$100,$50,$75 on Ebay bottles. But it was all money I got from selling dug "seconds" and commons on Ebay. So I spent   0 dollars on bottles []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've paid a little over $50 for a very rare local blob from my hometown. So far, that's the max.

 But I'd have liked to pay more for other things: I bid $120 (and lost) on a labeled Nutley med, and I bid $190 (and lost) a jug from Orange.

 If all goes according to plan, I'll be able to buy a local cider jug for $600... If I do, you'll hear about it... []


----------



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

I knoe none of my MS bottle will increase in value as there are a relatively low # of southern collectors compared to norther and esp. NJ collectors.Would i gladly pay $75 for a Kosciusko bottle when most MISS. collectore would only pay $50?..You bet i will!....but if i ever buy a very rare Ms bottle for thousands of dollars yall are gonna hear all about it,where i got it,from who,and how much i paid.[][]


----------



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im crazy.I know im crazy,and most other people know im cazy.......but if you think im sane......I,CAROBRAN,AM,WITHOUT A SHADOW OF A DOUBT,....CRAZY. [8|]


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I've paid a little over $50 for a very rare local blob from my hometown. So far, that's the max.
> 
> ...


 what would you pay for this ?


----------



## JohnN (Dec 19, 2011)

The most I have paid for a bottle is $0. So far, I have dug all of my bottles.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 19, 2011)

I've paid a $1,000 for a figural bitters and $2,400 for a nice salt glaze jug.  

 As a dealer I rarely talk about what I've paid for items.  Even if I am selling it for little or no profit (or even a huge loss), I feel that the customers generally think you are lying to them.  There are a few I'm close to that will believe me when I tell them I am selling them something for little or no profit.  

 For lots of people what they pay for items is a private matter, like how much their salary is.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 19, 2011)

I have bottles I spent thousands on and bottles that cost me $20 granted they were a super deal at $20 I have lots of bottles I have dug, and dug many more that I have sold for thousands of dollars. And used that money to buy bottles I wanted. Some bottles I have overpaid for just because I really wanted them. Others I got dirt cheap. But when you look at the big picture. I have put together a great collection that I am happy with. If I ever plan to sell them I'm sure I will do well. But until that time I plan to keep adding as much to the collection as I can and just plain enjoying my bottles for their history and beautiful glass.

 Chris


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 19, 2011)

The most I've paid for a bottle was $60 for a blue Lomax hutch from Chicago. 2nd place is for a $12 Attic mint Northwestern brewery from Chicago. Such a big jump...[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 19, 2011)

I was expecting to see more in the thousands and less of the under $10 postings. I bought a colored hutch from Wisconsin for $1,000, and another for $760. I bid a thousand for a third one but the seller renigged on it (that's another story).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Chris (BALTBOTTLES)
 I agree with everthing you said. Nice comments. And from what I've seen of it, you have a spectacularly gorgeous collection.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 19, 2011)

If I remember right, I think the most I paid was in the $150 range for an OP Mathewson's Veterinary bottle.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brandons Bottles
> 
> The most I've paid for a bottle was $60 for a blue Lomax hutch from Chicago. 2nd place is for a $12 Attic mint Northwestern brewery from Chicago. Such a big jump...[]


 
 those Lomax s are up to 100 or more,at least the last time I looked


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I found out that an unembossed cobalt blue hutch is even worth $50 as it is. I forgot where I saw that, but I thought that was cool. This bottle is probably my favorite, but I'm not sure if it's my most valuable. In mint, they usually go for around $120 buy it nows on ebay, but I've never seen one bought. [8|]


----------



## beith_2005 (Dec 20, 2011)

The most I've spend on a single bottle is $600. Its like this you can't take it with you (money) so you might as well enjoy while your here.


----------



## splante (Dec 20, 2011)

out of my range $20.00 so far havnt found one I wanted that bad yet...but they are out there.....


----------



## botlguy (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would be shy about revealing how much they paid for a bottle except it often appears that they are bragging. I am not bragging, I don't look at it that way, just means I was blessed to have that kind of disposable funds. I have always been a working stiff with good fortune and good money management skills. I've stayed out of trouble.

 I paid $3,000 cash for a MINT Yellow Green 6-log DRAKE'S PLANTATION BITTERS. Sold it for $3,200 when I sold all my BITTERS. Really, $3,000 is not a lot if you are a serious BITTERS collector. 

 I once paid $10,000 for a rather large bottle collection, got my money back in 2 months, made a very good profit on others and was able to keep what I wanted, still have a $3,000 - $4,000 piece from that purchase. 

 Like I said, that doesn't make me better or worse than anyone else, just more blessed than some. On the other hand, I have dug probably thousands of bottles, the most valuable some $200 (now, then $25) local, Santa Ana, Cal. hutches. I would have enjoyed digging ANYTHING pontiled, even a puff or slick. At 73 and living in the frozen North I would enjoy being able to dig ANY bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 20, 2011)

[] I traded around an around and sold a lot of different bottles, and then got enough to pay $1800.00 for an amber mint condition two roof Holtzermans stomach bitters, and an amber mint Browns Indian queen bitters for $700.00. I have found out since then that the bottles are worth just about what I paid for them, but I really liked them so that isnt important. I also (luckily) found and paid $60.00 dollars for the most crudest pontiled  blobbiest topped sloppiest looking brown olive green mint most beautiful case gin in the world, like it as much as the bitters. Go figure I am crazy as a loon says some of my family members, I dont care I love Antique bottles all of em, the cruder the better...........


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometime, I'd like to visit that VT med collection.  My Mom has a rather extensive VT bottle collection herself, nothing stoddard but about everything else that you can get from Vt.

 As to paying, I bought a beautiful large size Bonney's barrel at Keene in 2010 for $550, most I've been able to afford for a bottle to date.  Mostly, I pick at the lower edges of the ink category.   

 Jim G





> ORIGINAL: kungfufighter
> 
> The amount of $$$ one spends has little to do with the level of enjoyment one gets from a given bottle.  I've spent some pretty substantial sums but I get just as much of a kick adding to my labeled and embossed VT medicine collection ten and twenty bucks at a time.  At the very highest end of the market (50K plus) the air is relatively thin but there are a startling number of collectors willing to shell out $1000 or more for their collections.  In the end, two rules apply.  First, and most importantly, buy what you like.  Second, if you are hoping for a given bottle to increase in value over time, buy the very best (single) bottle you can afford at the given moment.  It helps if said bottle is mint and of national (rather than regional) interest.  I of course break that second rule every time I open my wallet for a VT medicine but that's the crazy collector in me placing desire before sensibility.


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: beith_2005
> 
> The most I've spend on a single bottle is $600. Its like this you can't take it with you (money) so you might as well enjoy while your here.


 I gotta ask.........was it a MS bottle??[]


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Someday he'll learn about that thing called tact.  For now he's a curious young whipper snapper that doesn't understand that some subjects are sensitive to people.  

 Since I've never spent more than $15 on a bottle, I don't really care, but as for the serious collectors, it really isn't anyone's business how much they spent on a bottle.  People have personal reasons for collecting, and a subject like that can get pretty hairy.  ("You spent HOW MUCH on a bottle?"  That would feed my family for a lifetime!!").  If someone has that kind of money, or say they saved a lifetime for their dream bottle, some people will never understand or agree.  

 Caro, a lot of the members give you grief, but use it as mini life's lessons.  I say that gently and motherly.


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont hesitate to ask this question now..........i wont hesitate to ask this question in 20 years.After all,dont you have to be a _little_ bit crazy to be a bottle collector?[8|].......i think its absolutely crazy how some very serious collectors act like CIA agents.[8|][&:][:'(]


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I dont hesitate to ask this question now..........i wont hesitate to ask this question in 20 years.After all,dont you have to be a _little_ bit crazy to be a bottle collector?[8|].......i think its absolutely crazy how some very serious collectors act like CIA agents.[8|][&:][:'(]


 
 You have to understand that we come from all walks of life on this forum.  What another person can or will spend, some won't.  It can cause a heated debate, and really we're all here for one reason.  The love of collecting.  We love to show off our bottles, whether or not it's worth something to another person.  After all, something is only worth what a person wants to pay.  And to some, no matter what kind of bottle they have (worth a million or a penny), to them, their collection is priceless.  

 I get it, kid, you're curious... and stubborn.  I have TWO of those running around my house.  []


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

. 

 ... and stubborn. . 
 [/quote] Im the stubbornest person youll ever meet..........and will continue to be so. [8|][]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 20, 2011)

Others have mentioned this point, but its helps to save up and pool your money if you want to buy bottles and improve your collection . . . 

 When my wife and I were getting married, she expressed some concern that I would be spending family resources on antique glass. I made a deal with her that I would only buy bottles with funds from selling other bottles or things that I found. Since you can't control what it is that you find, you often find things that are not specifically what you collect. In theory, if you sell that stuff, you can turn it into things that you do. --- While this is a great theory, I often get attached to the items I find and only part with them years later when I need money to buy something else. Having said that, the system works reasonably well. I don't buy things that I can't afford. I try to sell off things that are taking up space. And I have some cash as a standby for when I need to improve my scuba gear . . .


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â Im the stubbornestÂ person youll ever meet..........and will continue to be so.Â [8|][]
 [/quote]

 You have obviously never met my 2.5 year old.  And that's not including her typical toddler stubbornness.  And she gets it from...her mother.


----------



## Brains (Dec 20, 2011)

I might have paid $20 for a battery jar, or maybe $25 for a cobalt soda of some sort.  My other interests command most of my.... uhh.... money, i guess.
 Paid $110 for an insulator (that i tried to sell- couldn't sell... what ever...)
 Paid $320 for an sks (best $320 spent)

 I just can't justify spending too much money on bottles, i prefer to try to find them... which i rarely do


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brains
> 
> 
> , i prefer to try to find them... which i rarely do


 Story of my life.[8|][]


----------



## beith_2005 (Dec 20, 2011)

It was a Barq's Bottling Works  / Barq and Hardtner Props bottle from Gulfport, Miss. Its one of the hardest Barq's bottles to find. A few years back they were going for around $800- 1000.


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

OK,i usually prefer bottles that are closer to home instead of those on the coast and such.my goal right now is to get a bottle from every MS town that produced bottles.I just bought a Meridian SS coke.I assume your going to the Jackson show?


----------



## beith_2005 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be there. Are you going?


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep,itll be my first show.I have to admit i hate crowds though.[].......P.S...i wouldn touch any Kosciusko bottles if i were you or there could be problems[8|][8D][]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 20, 2011)

$500.00


----------



## beith_2005 (Dec 20, 2011)

Last year was the biggest show ever. As far as Kosciusko bottles I 'll buy up every one I see and sell them to you for twice what I paid for them! J/k For real its every man for themselves. Other than last year I didn't see any bottles from there other than the hutch I bought. Best of luck to you.


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

Which hutch was it?Im hoping to find a STEAM BAKERY & BOTTLING WORKS but at the very least a Kosciusko druggist.......email me if you ever wanna sell any of those Kosy bottles or any MS hutch for that matter(i think youve already got my email address)[]


----------



## beith_2005 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Steam Bakery


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

Figured so,ive got its picture saved so i can admire it occasionly.


----------



## pontilguy (Dec 20, 2011)

A grand -- for a cobalt, mug-base, tapered collar "A. Schroth" from Schuylkill Haven, Pa.  I don't have a pic -- it's long since traded away!!


----------



## charlie 2.0 (Dec 20, 2011)

> I have to admit i hate crowds though


 
 ...'heh... [&:] ...[]


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Figured so,ive got its picture saved so i can admire it occasionly.


 
 And you're calling bottle collectors WEIRD?


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 20, 2011)

One MILLION dollars - do I win the prize?


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: charlie 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So this is what your posting under now?[]


----------



## charlie 2.0 (Dec 20, 2011)

It has always been since I joined this forum 10 days ago. Is that OK? Are you one of those forum nuisances or something?


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Gromit0299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep,you mean you dont have a pic of a rare infant med that you stare at wishing that you had that bottle?....[8|][][]


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: charlie 2.0
> 
> It has always been since I joined this forum 10 days ago. Is that OK? Are you one of those forum nuisances or something?


 Branden a.k.a. carobran...........forum nuisance at your service![8D][8|][]


----------



## charlie 2.0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks.

 Can you tell me how to report to Admin that you find a certain member of the forum to be a nuisance? That by talking so much, he has infected every discussion group? That he's basically a one-man-spam operation and provides precious little of meaningful interaction..? That at least one member here wants you to grow up quicker....?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Gromit0299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL you tell um Gromit. Kids runnin rampit,wouldnt last long digging with me.Where is he?  where did he go? Quick fill the pit in!  [8D][:-]

 I collect what I dig. I dont buy anything nowadays. I might one day but for know I am happy not knowing what will be sitting on my shelf next. I got one money bottle and I dug it. I still have it.


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you have any specific angle to collecting or just whatever you dig?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  charlie 2.0
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Can you tell me how to report to Admin that you find a certain member of the forum to be a nuisance? That by talking so much, he has infected every discussion group? That he's basically a one-man-spam operation and provides precious little of meaningful interaction..? That at least one member here wants you to grow up quicker....?


 
 Wait a minute,is this Chuck or is this Chuckdillon  a cross between  Chuck & Cord []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im the stubbornest person youll ever meet..........and will continue to be so. [8|][]
 [/quote] 

  Not really the most admirable attributes.

 Now if being a pain in the a ss and a general nuisance is your thing, try this.

 Ask people how much they make a year, that's always a winner. 

 Got one even better.........what's your moms SS#,CC#& security# [it's the one on the back],PIN#............plus here checking accnt. #. 

 Boy, we could have a grand ol' time with mom huh?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like digging more then the bottles them selves . Its the high kid.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah....[&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not really the most admirable attributes.

 Now if being a pain in the a ss and a general nuisance is your thing, try this.

 Ask people how much they make a year, that's always a winner. 

 Got one even better.........what's your moms SS#,CC#& security# [it's the one on the back],PIN#............plus here checking accnt. #. 

 Boy, we could have a grand ol' time with mom huh?
 [/quote]

 HA!


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heres mine.......the one on the left i really want and the one on the right i want to get to[&o]...........aint they perty(i hope beith_2005 doesnt mind me using this photo).....if i can find one ill pay around $130 for the hutch,its embossed KOSCIUSKO STEAM BAKERY & BOTTLING WORKS/KOSCIUSKO,MISS


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WHY do I find this so apropos here?  (Thanks for this one, Connor, it STILL makes me laugh).  










> Ask people how much they make a year, that's always a winner.


 
 Also ask them what religion they are and if they're Republican or Democrat.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 20, 2011)

[] Geez looks like a child molester or other type of pervert van, Stay away kids the driver of this thing is dangerous........


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Geez looks like a child molester or other type of pervert van, Stay away kids the driver of this thing is dangerous........


 
 Pedobear


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 21, 2011)

I paid $144 for an OHP Rose bitters bottle from RI, which can sell for up to $450.  And two years back $164 for an iron pontiled 8" Davis Vegetable Pain Killer.  I threw in a not very serious bid for the Davis and was surprised to get it for that much.  They're up around $500 now, though my example is lacking the iron.
 So I'm cheap even when it comes to expensive bottles []


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 25, 2011)

The most I have paid is $240.00 for a Keene Masonic flask. My collection is near if not over four hundred bottles. I have paid over two hundred on two bottles the Masonic and a Ravenna Travelers Flask. There are four in my collection that are just over one hundred and the rest are dug or under a hundred. I like high end bottles but I havn't been able to commit myself to them and probably never will. I guess it's because I collect other things to or maybe because Im just to darn cheap.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Dec 25, 2011)

Can not recall the exact amount, but with in ten bucks 250 for a bottle, a sweet amber strap flask from the Central Rail Road Hotel in Manhattan and about 10x that for a script jug saying "Mother Loves You",which was dug locally.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Dec 25, 2011)

i guess i spend about $125 bucks a week on bottles or something to do with them, digging supplies, bottles, ebay, trade cards and crocks. if its not one thing its another.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 26, 2011)

Where has the Cord been lately?  Heard from him a while back, hope he is doing well.  I love his posts, again - he should be teaching at Columbia.  I started my grad school work there and dropped out.  Maybe if he would have been there...???

 PD


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 26, 2011)

We paid $1150 for our KU-10.   And when we had to sell it (regrettably), sold for $1800.  We miss that bottle every day.  Was a low time in our lives.[]


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2011)

Years a go when we had stuff called money...I won a teal green Buffalo Lithia water from Glass works auctions for $350.00 JAMIE


----------



## mtnman1107 (Dec 28, 2011)

Since collecting and starting about 15 years ago with my dad, I can happily say I have yet to spend any money on a bottle aside from gas and time [] Collecting anything from old milk man carriers, to inks, perfumes and sodas, time and gas probably close to a grand but monitarily ZERO!!! []


----------



## LC (Dec 28, 2011)

The most I ever spent on a bottle was $200.00 . It was a Caspers cobalt whiskey . I thought I just had to have one for about twenty years , and finally came across a mint version and I bought it . A year later I found another mint Caspers for thirty bucks in an out of the way shop , talk about being shocked . So I sold one of them to a doctor for three hundred . About another year later I bought a dug four cities Caspers for eighty five dollars , so I guess I have nothing in it being I made a hundred off one of the others . I found another one that a guy had that wanted four hundred for but passed on it . Seemed kind of strange , I looked for one for a good twenty years before finding one , and over the following two year period I found three more . One just never knows I guess .


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 28, 2011)

The most Ive ever paid for a bottle was $29.50 for a belmar milk.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 28, 2011)

$125.00 for a bitters.


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 28, 2011)

It seems as though I approach my collection a little differently than most of the folks who have posted on this thread. I spend a considerable amount more than what I am seeing posted here. It is not uncommon to pay $5000+ for a good rare bottle for your collection. I can quickly think of at least a couple dozen other collectors who do as well. When you figure that new records are being reached each year (most recently $176,000 for a flask and well over $200,000 for a bitters), the cost to place a great object into your collection continues to increase. 

 There are so many different levels of collecting. I understand that some people will never "spend" money on their collections, but will "spend" countless hours hunting. Everyone has their own reason for collecting, and comfort level. Umong other things, your comfort level can be based upon knowledge and finances, Whatever your comfort level, you can always find something to enjoy. After all, it is a hobby!

 If it were viewed as an investment, it would be wise to put your money into the best pieces. These are the ones that have shown steady growth over many decades. Veteran collectors will always tell you to buy the best you can, but live within your means. I like the "thrill of the hunt" as much as the next guy, but when you have specific items that you have desired for years or decades, you buy them whenever the opportunity arises. Sometimes the opportunities are few and far between. 

 To give a direct answer to the question... $15,860. I am a regular working guy with a family and bills, but they are never deprived. The pain of a purchase hurts for a little while, but goes away. The bottle will be on my shelf for a lifetime!


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 28, 2011)

I should add that I can get just as excited over a $50 bottle as I do for a $5000 bottle. If I plan to keep an item forever, the cost means very little. The real issue is if you can afford it WHEN it becomes available.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Dec 28, 2011)

It appears that the question of how much has been spent on a bottle can be answered by simply searching out prices realized in the many bottle auctions. As far as the highest amount paid for a bottle by a forum member, I would wonder ...why? I would bet that some of the record prices for good glass have been paid by a few members or followers of this forum. I believe that Heckler's has realized at least one sale in the $170,000+ range, and the recent American Bottle Auctions offering included several western whiskeys over $10,000 and one over $25,000. The Bryant's Bitters sold in 1998 brought almost $70,000, and has sold since then for much more. After almost 40 years of aggressively seeking nice glass, I am continually amazed at the values of which rare and desireable pieces bring. Even in these economic times, the values continue to rise...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 29, 2011)

I've noted this earlier in the thread but it is hard to believe that there aren't more people spending high amounts of money based on the stuff they have. If you are an advanced collector and you want to acquire early, rare, colored, and pontilled, you are going to have to pay. You might get lucky like slick / sickrick and find a puece flask. Awesome. But if you're trying to collect a bunch of variants of historical flasks, you're going to need to shell out a lot of money to get them.

 I remember when I first started collecting. I sold a (cracked) bottle for $175 that I found. I thought, some people must be nuts. Then as I started building my own collection, I soon realized that there is just no way to find every variant. You're going to have to pay if you're serious or you're limiting the scope of your collection . . .


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 29, 2011)

I tell collectors pretty much the same thing Mike George Earlyglass described a ltlle bit ago about our hobby.The comfort level is key if you are purchasing most of your bottles.I am a working man also with lots of bills like the rest of you. You must save your money if you are to exceed the comfort level from time to time.It may mean you must sell a great bottle to get two to replace it. I agree whole heartily with Mike about investing in expensive great bottles versus collecting huge amounts of mostly common bottles.When your collection starts to exceed 300 bottles it may be time to reevaluate your collection.`With out offending some of the collectors here I have always felt why collect so many bottles that your display looks very similar to a super market isle shelf. Smaller amounts of great bottles with historical provenance are a much more sound investment and look great when displayed properly.As you know we cant take them with us to the next round of life.If you are going to have a large collection it might as well be valuable to someone in your family when you are gone.To the diggers and bargain hunters most of us started our collections that way.As you become more of a serious focused collector and begin to age and are consumed with work and raising a family, digging becomes less of an option and auctions and estate sales are the way to find great bottles.The most I paid for a piece of glass is $8755.37 including shipping and INSURANCE. In order to be able to spend that kind of money I had to sell 2 great bottle I already owned.In the end it was well worth it as the pitcher is one of a kind


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with almost everything you said Steve. And I think it is very sound advice to buy the best bottles you can afford. However, I part ways with you here partly . . .


> When your collection starts to exceed 300 bottles it may be time to reevaluate your collection.


 
 The type of bottles that I collect (mostly hutchinson sodas from my state) forces me to accept that there are about 1,000 variants if my goal is to get them all. I am approaching about 500 of them - and now I have most of the easy ones. 

 One reason I collect these is because they can still be found from time to time. I can road trip to a town in the hopes of actaully finding one. Secondly, these bottles rarely have the collosal price tags even when they are very rare.

 Having said all of that, I still dream about the stuff that you get. If I could just find a few flasks, I'd be so hooked. But the prospect of buying every bottle to build a collection is so daunting, that I can't imagine how difficult and expensive it would be to build a respectable display.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 29, 2011)

> When your collection starts to exceed 300 bottles it may be time to reevaluate your collection.


 
 I'm up to about 220 Baltimore pieces. Now to get everything I am interested I need about 700-800 bottles. Its taken me a solid decade to get this far so at the rate I'm going I should be finished my collection by time I'm 70. But at least I can say I have dug about half of my collection so far. But i will say its getting harder to dig a good one I don't have.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> ...The real issue is if you can afford itÂ WHEN it becomes available. Â Â


 
 Amen, Mike.  I look through old auction catalogs and wonder" Why didn't I go after that?!"  Then I realize/remember "Because I couldn't at the time."  New baby, brain surgery, thyroid tumor, adding onto the house...

 Blessed to even be here.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well said for sure... Not really much to add as I agree with Mike's view completely. We're all at different levels of collecting. Alot of the veteran collectors told me when I first got into this hobby, kid buy the best you can afford but don't put yourself in a bind. Pretty much the same think Mike stated, and to this day I still feel is great advice. 

 I'd say buy what you like, and enjoy what you have. No matter at what point you are at. It's a great hobby and I have met some fine folks that has become really good friends in it. Some have helped me get bottles I have been wanting and i've tried to help others the same way. I've spent some serious cash on some of my collection, but I was able to do it and have enjoyed the bottles i've purchased. I just wish I was in an area where there was more pontiled bottles! []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## LtlBtl (Dec 29, 2011)

I may have spent 70 or 80 on a bottle once. I have my own way of building a collection and that is by attrition. I buy collections/lots, (try to) sell off all I don't want, like or need. I keep the best and actually get paid to do it. I'd never spend what some of them would sell for. I like looking at one of favorites and saying I made money to keep you.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 29, 2011)

5 cow tails

 Ryan


----------



## LC (Dec 29, 2011)

I have bought quite a few bottles over the years , I got into buying and selling anything from A to Z years ago , and the money I made off of selling things I would support my habits with. I collected probably seven or eight different catagories of collectables . Now that I think of it , I have little or none of my own money tied up in any of the bottles I have purchased over the years or any of the other things I have collected  . Anyone interested in buying a 125 piece collection of vintage metal lunch boxes , I have these for sale as well as many other collectable items LOL .


----------



## Nickybottlz (Jan 2, 2012)

Great motto   Owner, Lover and NRA member here too


----------



## carobran (Jan 2, 2012)

What motto?[]


----------



## Nickybottlz (Jan 2, 2012)

Being the Baltimore President,, I think all my members can agree I'm a cheap SOB,, I think my highest was 25.00 bucks for a Burtonsville MD Seibel's Milk Pint... I'm sure the guy wanted 40 for it and then I can along,,,,I did pay 35 bucks for a GBS printed beer case,, but it was filled with 24 12 oz Lord Baltimore sodas,,I'm sue he wanted 50........


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> What motto?[]


 []  I like the part about guns making all men equal, but it is a little innacurate, only makes ya equal ifn ya can actually hit somethin when ya shoot at it, which I am sad to say, many cannot!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't really buy bottles.  I can't even remember buying one, except maybe a few dollars for a couple at a flea market years ago.  I only have a few worth selling, as well.  It's about buying what you love, that fits into your budget.  I could spend a good amount on some bottles I really loved, if I had the money.  I like a lot of bottles that are not worth a lot, monetarily.  Ahem, until I look at something like the Glassworks auction catalog! []  

 The best part for me is finding or digging a bottle that is really crude, old or cool-looking.  I wouldn't get that same thrill buying a bottle.  It would still be fun, though.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2012)

Next time you buy a piece for your collection, please consider making a donation to the forum and/or an organization such as this one.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is there a reason to give to another place just because you add to your collection??   Lets see we pay taxes.. generaly donate to most causes on a regular basis.. so why give to get?? 

       I kinda look at it like this I have 2 adopted kids one special needs  a thrid one on the way adopted from China..  I adopt three famlies at christmas.. and donate gleanings from the farm to the local soup kitchen..

   If I buy a bottle to add to my collection I think I earned it.. thru work or other reasons..  

   I kinda feel the need to donate when I dig a good bottle or buy and resell a good bottle and make a profit..  Not when i buy one.. 





> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Next time you buy a piece for your collection, please consider making a donation to the forum and/or an organization such as this one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2012)

It all boils down to this--- If you can afford it buy it,but don't let your wife find out. [8D]


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jan 3, 2012)

About $4k. On three separate occasions. Each time I've then spent weeks or months selling off low, middle and sometimes high end stuff already in my collection to recoup the $$$$. Recently spent over $1k on a rare pontil med, and will probably not recoup the $$ through sales for at least another 6 or 8 weeks. Another deal is in the pipeline that will take a similar length of time to recoup.

 The high end stuff that gets sold will itself have been paid for with money that came from selling low or mid-range stuff. That way a collection that was huge (over 1000 bottles, mostly packed away in the attic and garage) and built up mostly by digging and swapping low and mid-range stuff, has gradually changed into a much smaller collection of mostly mid and high end stuff. Apart from the many, many days and weeks of digging time it has probably cost, in cash, 20% or less of it's supposed 'value'.

 The problems will start when I run out of stuff to sell, if my digging continues to be as unsuccessful as it has been for the past year!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2012)

I just saw this page today, and thought I would share.  You don't have to do what I say.  I forgot to mention the bottle calendar coming up, which helps out the forum as well.


----------



## carobran (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So true[8|].........Truth be told i cant hit the broad side of a barn with a pistol.Im much better with a rifle though.[]


----------



## ncbred (Jan 10, 2012)

Around $75 for a local embossed crown top soda.  But have bid as much as $350 a time or two.  Just didn't win.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2012)

A couple of hundred bucks. Maybe threefitty. I would rather dig or trade but I am low on trading material.


----------



## carobran (Jan 10, 2012)

You dont have any Miss. bottles do ya?Are you going to the Jackson,MS show?[]


----------

